# Finally found my way home



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

It has been a really long time. Just wanted to say hi to everyone that has been around awhile and hi to everyone that I have not met yet.

I *AM* still alive

Jim


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh yeah. I almost forgot. I need stuff.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome back Jim.What stuff are you looking for?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome back Jim, long time no see. If you want some easy to grow stems, I have some Hygros as well as some other stuff.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Working on a tank and stand first.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome back, Jim!


----------

